# Bloomington, In Bike Swap



## Iverider (Feb 29, 2016)

Bring stuff to sell or come to buy! There will be a wide range of bicycles and parts at this swap. If you'll be attending to sell, please send me a PM to let me know. There is no admission to vend or attend. Basically, It'll be a large parking lot space with no amenities, although it adjoins the Bike trail that leads to plenty of good restaurants/bars and plenty more.




BloomingtonBikeSwapMeet by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Iverider (Mar 7, 2016)

Bump for the inaugural year of the Bloomington Bike Swap in Bloomington, IN. Come on out and bring some bikes and parts with you!


----------



## KevinM (Apr 1, 2016)

Any Pics?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah! This went rather well for the first one. Lots of variety in parts from high end Campy road bike stuff to 30s ballooners. We'll be doing it again in August. I'll post on TheCabe again to let anyone interested in vending or coming. There was no cost to set up and no admission. There were also no real amenities, although there's a nice craft distillery about a block away that you could get a white russian and take a bathroom break.



Bloomington bike swap by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Bloomington bike swap by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Bloomington bike swap by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Bloomington bike swap by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Bloomington bike swap by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Bloomington bike swap by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Bloomington bike swap by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Bloomington bike swap by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2016)

kool, but 6 hrs @300 mi. just a bit far.


----------

